# هام جدا ضرورى لمهندسين الcnc



## بسمه خليفه (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

ارجو المساعده مطلوب منى شرح ماكينه الcncللف المحولات والمحركات وعمل البرمجه عليها ولاتوجد لدى اى ماده علميه ممكن تمدونى بالى اقدر استفاد منو وبطريقه مبسطه لانى معنديش الا خلفيات طفيفه عن ال cnc


----------



## بسمه خليفه (23 أكتوبر 2011)

يعنى محدش خالص عندو مساعده


----------



## بسمه خليفه (23 أكتوبر 2011)

انا محتاجه الموضوع ده ضرورى وبسرعه


----------



## حمدى 12 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
قاصد
الcncللف المحولات كهرباء 
لا يوجد مكن cnc لهذا نوع

اما المحركات 
اذا قاصد سيارات 
نعم يوجد cnc mill 5 asix

هذا رابط فيديو cnc mill 5 asix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsmiIeAkE-o

رابط من موضوعى *تصميم و تنفيذ قالب كرسى Chair-Mould* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=275435

اما عمل البرمجه عليها ليس من سهل 
لكن دورس cnc mill 3 asix

تفضل تعليم ماستر 
MasterCam X Mill Video Tutorial rar
تورنت
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/258152_11315433759.zip


----------



## بسمه خليفه (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك جدا جدا وجزاك الله خيرا على المساعده بس فى فعلا مكن لف المحولات والمحركات انا شفته


----------



## zamalkawi (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أقترح أن تبحثي عن كتالوجات أو فيديوهات على الإنترنت
والأمر سهل
فبما أنك رأيت الماكينة، فكل ما عليك أن تكتبي اسم الشركة في جوجل وتبحثي في موقعهم على الكتالوج أو تراسليهم ليرسلوه لك على الإيميل، أمر بسيط للغاية
وإن كنت أتفق مع أخ حمدي في أنني لا أظن أن هناك ماكينة سي إن سي للف المحركات، رغم أنها ممكنة، وعندنا في العمل مخرطة سي إن سي حولناها للف المحركات، ولكن لا أظن أن هناك ماكينة كهذه بالأسواق
أظن أن ماكينة لف المحركات تحتاج فقط بي إل سي، وليس سي إن سي


----------



## بسمه خليفه (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بص حضرتك ادى ماكينات لف محولات ومحركات cnc انا مبجبش من فراغ ولكن لا يوجد اى مفهوم فقط مواصفات

http://www.shiningsun.com.tw/products2.htm#SW-302H


----------



## حمدى 12 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​ 
كلام اخى زملكاوى zamalkawi صحيح بي إل سي، وليس سي إن سي بارك الله فيك ياخى 

انا اقول امر ليس مقعد كما ذكر سابقا عن تعليم امر بسيط ان شاء الله

هذا كتالوج عن Op_Instruction-CNC_210S فى تفسير كل شى وعن تحكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/258152_01319492012.zip

صورة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/258152_01319492759.jpg


----------



## zamalkawi (24 أكتوبر 2011)

أظن أن التسمية هنا خاطئة
واستعمال متحكم سي إن سي للف المحركات لا أرى له أي داعي، فالبي إل سي أرخص، وسيقوم بنفس الوظيفة


----------



## بسمه خليفه (25 أكتوبر 2011)

يا جماعه فى ايه انا بتكلم عن ماكينه cncللف المحركات والمحولات وفى منها فى السوق وقلت انى شفتها ومن زمان كمان لكن اول فتره نشتغل فيها وجبتلك فى وسط الموضوع رابط عن انواع الللاات الى بتلف محركات يعنى موش بالف والا بجيب من عندى والplc
وسيله تحكم موش لف


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أكتوبر 2011)

يا باشمهندسة بلاش الله يكرمك أسلوب الكلام دة
ماحدش قال انك بتألفي ولا بتجيبي من عندك
لما قلت التسمية غلط كنت أقصد الشركة التايواني
مسمية المكن بتاعها سي إن سي، مع انه غالبا مش سي إن سي
سي إن سي يعني بيتبرمج بالجي كود اللي هو iso6983 أو din66025 أو غيرهم، ويعني بيعمل إنتربوليشن بين الأكسات
هل المكن اللي في الرابط دة بيعمل كدة؟
هل الكنترولرز اللي احنا شايفينها في الصور دي كنترولرز سي إن سي؟
عشان كدة بقول التسمية غلط. هما مسمينها سي إن سي، تشابه أسماء بقى، ولا هما مسمينها غلط، ولا مسمينها كدة عشان يعرفوا يبيعوا أكتر وشغل تسويق، الله أعلم
ومين عارف، جايز أنا غلطان ويكونوا سي إن سي بجد، الله أعلم
بس مكنة زي دي مش محتاجة سي إن سي خالص!! كفاية قوي عليها بي إل سي. واللي يعملها بالسي إن سي يبقى صرف فلوس على الفاضي
لو جبتي الكتالوج بتاع المكنة، ممكن نبص فيه ونعرف هي فعلا سي إن سي ولا لا
إنما الصور مش مبينة حاجة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (25 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله ينور عليكم

في منتصف الصفحة دي هتلاقوا تعديل لبرنامج الماك3 ليعمل على شكل سي ان سي للف الملفات والملفات يعني ممكن محولات ويمكنك أن تبحث في الصفحة عن هذه العبارة 
*Coil Winder Screenset*



http://www.machsupport.com/screens.php


وأي خدمه بس يا ريت نتكلم مع بعض احسن من كده


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أكتوبر 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الله ينور عليكم
> 
> ...



يا أخ طارق،
لا يوجد ما يمنع أن تتم قيادة ماكينة لف المحركات بالسي إن سي، وكما ذكرت سابقا، لدينا في العمل مخرطة سي إن سي لم نعد في حاجة لها فحولناها لماكينة لف محركات

الفكرة، عندما تصنع ماكينة، وتختار جهاز تحكم لها، وهي لا تحتاج سي إن سي وإنما تحتاج فقط بي إل سي، فالأفضل ألا تستعمل سي إن سي، لأن هذا به زيادة في التكلفة بدون مردود يذكر

أما النقطة الأخرى، انظر للصور في الرابط الذي وضعته الباشمهندسة
هل أجهزة التحكم تلك تشبه من قريب أو من بعيد أجهزة السي إن سي؟
أنا أرى، والله أعلم، أنه مجرد اسم تجاري، وليس بالضرورة يعني أن الماكينة تعمل بالسي إن سي


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بسمه خليفه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ارجو المساعده مطلوب منى شرح ماكينه الcncللف المحولات والمحركات وعمل البرمجه عليها ولاتوجد لدى اى ماده علميه ممكن تمدونى بالى اقدر استفاد منو وبطريقه مبسطه لانى معنديش الا خلفيات طفيفه عن ال cnc



عودة لسؤالك الأصلي، وبعيدا عن الجدل حول هل المامينات في الرابط بالفعل سي إن سي أم أنه مجرد اسم...
هل يمكنك توضيح سؤالك أكثر؟ هل يمكن وضعنا في الصورة أكثر؟ هل يكمن ذكر مزيد من الخلفيات حول السؤال؟
مثلا...
مطلوب منك شرح
فمن طلبه؟ هل مديرك في العمل؟ أم أستاذك في الكلية؟ أم مركز تدريب تعملين به؟ أم ماذا؟؟
هل المطلوب شرح مكتوب على شكل تقرير، أم مطلوب منك عمل عرض تقديمي؟
هل سيكون عليك إجابة أسئلة متعلقة بالشرح (مثلا، لو أن مديرك في العمل هو من طلب منك هذا الشرح، هل بعد الشرح سيوجه لك أسئلة)؟ الغرض من هذا السؤال، معرفة مدى درجة الإلمام التي يجب أن تكوني عليها

سؤال آخر...
هل الملف الذي أرفقه الأخ حمدي 12 ليس به إجابات لأسئلتك؟ حيث فهمت من الملف أنه شرح للتحكم في أحد هذه الماكينات


----------



## رائد محمودي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

يوجد معلومات عن هذا الموضوع على اليوتيوب .


----------



## بسمه خليفه (27 أكتوبر 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> عودة لسؤالك الأصلي، وبعيدا عن الجدل حول هل المامينات في الرابط بالفعل سي إن سي أم أنه مجرد اسم...
> هل يمكنك توضيح سؤالك أكثر؟ هل يمكن وضعنا في الصورة أكثر؟ هل يكمن ذكر مزيد من الخلفيات حول السؤال؟
> مثلا...
> مطلوب منك شرح
> ...



اشكر كل من ساهم بحرف واحد فى هذا المكان حتى ولو بمعلومه ماتفدنيش ولكن يكفى الى اتعمل
بالنسبه للى محتجاه انا معرفش اى شىءعن الcncاوى اكتر من الرتوش الخفيف وفى مكنه شفتها عن قرب لف محركات ومحولات سى ان سى المفرود اعرف شكلها الخارجى كمكونات وكمان اعرف البرمجه عليها تكون ازاى والرموز الى بتدخل عليها وككده مميزات وعيوب تقدر تؤل حضرتك بحث وهيتشرح لبقيت الزملاء


----------



## بسمه خليفه (27 أكتوبر 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الله ينور عليكم
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيى يابشمهندس جزاك الله كل الخير انا ضفت حضرتك فى الهوت يل ماسنجر ولكن الرسائل الخاصه عندى موش شغاله لانى جديده


----------



## hosamsoft (21 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن تجبيلى تفاصيل اكتر وانا باذن الله هادخل اكلم الشركات اللى بتاعمل معاها واصدقائى اللى فى تايوان والصين لمعره المزيد وتحميل كتالوجات وبيانات ومن المؤكد هاتفيد باذن الله 
ارجو الدعاء


----------



## hosamsoft (21 ديسمبر 2011)

Features of CNC Fully-Automated Fan Motor Winding Machine : 

Unique human-machine interface 
-Easy operation of the machine (within 5 minutes) 
-Without another PC and keyboard connection 
-Shortening of the time of machine adjustment with touching screen 
Quick and easy jig change 
Automatic wire assortment leaving no residual wire 
Precise dereeler (tension unit) ensuring winding quality 
CNC AC Servo motor transmission offering precise position at desire spindle speed 
Any PIN wrapping angle choices resulting in great compatibility of products 
Special structure of transmission having a highly flexible rigidity 
Independent loading & unloading turning architecture increasing productivity


----------



## hosamsoft (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الرجاء ارسال معلومات اكثر للافاده


----------



## Solid Edge Man (27 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/


----------

